
10 Tools to Power Up Your Command Line - ausjke
https://dev.to/_darrenburns/10-tools-to-power-up-your-command-line-4id4
======
karmakaze
TL;DR

    
    
      z, jump to a directory from anywhere
      fzf, a fast fuzzy finder
      bat, to view files with syntax highlighting
      bench/hyperfine, for benchmarking your code
      asciinema & svg-term, for recording your terminal as an SVG animation
      wrk, for benchmarking your HTTP APIs
      exa, an alternative to ls
      fd, for finding files & directories
      rg (ripgrep), for finding strings in files

~~~
ausjke
nice summary, most of the tools are written in rust, most of them respect
.gitignore etc which is nice.

i started using them today, 'bat' is really nice to read markdown on CLI(and
other source code), hyperfine is good too. 'exa' is a little too hard to type
comparing to 'ls' which I aliased to 'ls --color' and does what 'exa' does,
'z' needs a while to learn before it is useful.

